# Flea / tick shampoo: What do you prefer for bathing?



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

I appreciate all the responses on my previous flea post.
They helped A LOT!

Also, *what does everyone use for bathing?
What have you noticed to be the most effective for fleas and ticks?*

I have used Dawn dish detergent, and it definitely kills fleas, but I am concerned it may be a little too harsh for Zar's skin. 
She has occasional skin problems during the summer as it is.

Usually without fleas, I use the Paul Mitchell Pet Shampoo - Oatmeal for sensitive skin, and it works nice.

*What are some other good shampoos for fleas/ticks?*

I GREATLY appreciate your help.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Adams is the best IMO


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Marty,
Thank you.
I've heard excellent reviews on Adams as well.
I appreciate your reply.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

if your doghas sensitive skin you may want to try vinegar and all natural flea control vs chemicals. adding a capful of apple cider vinegar to your dogs drinking water will keep fleas off of them. you can use a vinegar dip to kill fleas and then follow by giving them a bath to remove the fleas killed by the vinegar. you can make your own flea spray as well. boil two sliced lemons in weak salt water. let it sit overnight and then strain out the lemons. put the liquid in a spray bottle. you can use it on your dog and on furnitures, floors, etc.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

patsar16,
Thank you so much for the great tips.
I certainly will try it!

Yes, she does have sensitive skin, and I'm so afraid that I'm not helping the situation with using harsh shampoos and soaps, but I HATE fleas! 

However, I do not want to cause skin irritations, either.

*Let me ask this:
Won't the dog taste or smell the vinegar in the water?*
I'm afraid my dog will NOT drink it if she smells that, plus the taste isn't that appealing either.

*Does anyone else have problems with using vinegar in the water and the dog not drinking it?*

Thank you so much for all the great tips!


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

they say to dilute it alot so theres barely any taste. then again my dog would drink muddy puddle water if i let her so im sure a little vinegar is no big deal to her lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

All shampoos kill adult fleas. We've been using Head & Shoulders on our dogs for years. A breeder I know out in Riverside turned me on to it. It's much cheaper than most Dog Shampoos and it makes them smell great for a really long time. If you dog has flacky dry sensitive skin and it also really helps with that. We just use the original standard one but they have a ton of different ones now and I’m sure they would work great. I’ll have to look around but I had a link from a Vet talking about how great Head & Shoulders works on dogs. Plus if you run out of your regular shampoo you can use it!!!!


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

> they say to dilute it alot so theres barely any taste. then again my dog would drink muddy puddle water if i let her so im sure a little vinegar is no big deal to her lol


LOL, very true!
That's funny!



> All shampoos kill adult fleas. We've been using Head & Shoulders on our dogs for years. A breeder I know out in Riverside turned me on to it. It's much cheaper than most Dog Shampoos and it makes them smell great for a really long time. If you dog has flacky dry sensitive skin and it also really helps with that. We just use the original standard one but they have a ton of different ones now and I'm sure they would work great. I'll have to look around but I had a link from a Vet talking about how great Head & Shoulders works on dogs. Plus if you run out of your regular shampoo you can use it!!!!


I've been using Dawn dish detergent, plus the Wal-mart (Equate) brand of Head and Shoulders (the minty, tinglingly type), and I think that it may be too harsh for her skin.

I think the tingle bothers her, so maybe I need to switch to another kind?
However, I'm seriously thinking about using the money toward Adams shampoo.

I only have one dog, so I understand it makes a difference when you have more than one (at times).

Thank you very much.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i use dawn, then i like to rub him down with baby oil/lotion afterwards. it's safe, smells great and from what i find it works great, b/c kolby has a touch of dry skin during the summer too..of corse we found out he is allergic to grass...(now i've heard it all!) LOL! so i would say him rollin around in it doesn't help either!


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

> i use dawn, then i like to rub him down with baby oil/lotion afterwards. it's safe, smells great and from what i find it works great, b/c kolby has a touch of dry skin during the summer too..of corse we found out he is allergic to grass...(now i've heard it all!) LOL! so i would say him rollin around in it doesn't help either!


Alright, thank you.
Yes, the summer (hot, dry) season appears to be the worst, but she is also scratching because of fleas.

Oh, no. Poor Kolby is allergic to grass - a particular type at your home?
What will you have to do for it?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautynut said:


> Alright, thank you.
> Yes, the summer (hot, dry) season appears to be the worst, but she is also scratching because of fleas.
> 
> Oh, no. Poor Kolby is allergic to grass - a particular type at your home?
> What will you have to do for it?


yea i know uh?! i've heard it all now!! LOL! a dog allergic to grass! hehe..if he goes out right after i cut the grass he get ichy, which will cause him to scratch ..then get lil' bumps. so we have to watch when he goes outside to make sure no one is cutting grass, or he can't play in fresh cut grass, etc..
have you tried a heartworm with flea control in it? that's what i use from our vets it's one pill a month and it stops both heart worms, fleas (egg/adult), & tick. it's advantix. i love it. and it's only 14 bucks.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

you have to be careful using shampoos and soaps made for humans. human products are designed to remove oil from the scalp and hair. dogs need the oils in their skin and many times using human products cause dry skin and irritation to your dog. Head and shoulders may be ok because its designed to put moisture back into hair for people with dry scalps. still though i would stick to products made for dogs. the ingredients in human proucts such as fragrances etc can irritate a dog.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

> have you tried a heartworm with flea control in it? that's what i use from our vets it's one pill a month and it stops both heart worms, fleas (egg/adult), & tick. it's advantix. i love it. and it's only 14 bucks.


No, I haven't, and honestly, I didn't realize that.
Oh, so advantix has a heartworm pill, too?
I thought advantix was only flea/tick control.
Thank you!

K9 Advantix kills dog and puppy parasites



> dogs need the oils in their skin and many times using human products cause dry skin and irritation to your dog. Head and shoulders may be ok because its designed to put moisture back into hair for people with dry scalps. still though i would stick to products made for dogs. the ingredients in human proucts such as fragrances etc can irritate a dog.


Excellent point, thank you!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

patsar16 said:


> you have to be careful using shampoos and soaps made for humans. human products are designed to remove oil from the scalp and hair. dogs need the oils in their skin and many times using human products cause dry skin and irritation to your dog. Head and shoulders may be ok because its designed to put moisture back into hair for people with dry scalps. still though i would stick to products made for dogs. the ingredients in human proucts such as fragrances etc can irritate a dog.


just FYI pat, you can use dawn which is safe as well as many johnson & johnson products that are also safe for animal use.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautynut said:


> No, I haven't, and honestly, I didn't realize that.
> Oh, so advantix has a heartworm pill, too?
> I thought advantix was only flea/tick control.
> Thank you!
> ...


yes kolby used that before he was old enough to put on heartworm, how old is your pup? 
when he was put on heartworm prevention he uses the Sentinel which is all in one. but you have to check with your local vet to see what they offer. but it is a great investment, not only for the health of your pup, but for your sanity come mid summer!


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

> yes kolby used that before he was old enough to put on heartworm, how old is your pup?
> when he was put on heartworm prevention he uses the Sentinel which is all in one. but you have to check with your local vet to see what they offer. but it is a great investment, not only for the health of your pup, but for your sanity come mid summer!



She is 17 months.

You got that right - about sanity when it comes to these fleas.

I will check into that.
I have 4 months left on her heartworm medicine until we purchase another box, but I will check on it.

Thank you.
I should have paid more attention than waiting til now, but I'm learning.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> just FYI pat, you can use dawn which is safe as well as many johnson & johnson products that are also safe for animal use.


cool,i didnt know that. i just know that a lot of people use human shampoo on their dogs. it would make sense that johnson and johnson is safe because its made for babies, but i even saw my boyfriends mom using herbel essance on her dog one day bc she said it smelled better than the dog shampoo and i remember reading that a lot of that stuff isnt good for your dogs skin.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

we use a mix recommended by my old vet....3 parts mane & tail, 1 part sulfodene and 2 parts water....it helps with several things; kills fleas, moisturizes, removes dander/dirt/pollen, helps heal skin spots from scratching or demodex....works great! We also use regular peroxide on tear stains per a vet's advice....seems many of the tear stain removers actually have a chemical that INCREASES tear production.....

I will also add that we have to bathe more often than a lot of people recommend. We have several dogs with very sensitive skin and they break out or gnaw holes in themselves if they get too dirty and I have horrible allergies so we have to work to keep down dander in our house (which is no easy feat with 7 big dogs!). About 14 days is the longest they ever go between baths. Our dogs are completely indoor dogs.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautynut said:


> She is 17 months.
> 
> You got that right - about sanity when it comes to these fleas.
> 
> ...


yea she is plenty old enough, and the fact that you already have her on prevention is great! just check with your vet b/c they all carry something different these days! LOL! i know there is more than one heartworm preventive w/ the tick and flea in it..but that's usually your best bet, stop those lil' suckers before they start! and you can buy them in the packs of 6 same as a regular heartworm pill.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

patsar16 said:


> cool,i didnt know that. i just know that a lot of people use human shampoo on their dogs. it would make sense that johnson and johnson is safe because its made for babies, but i even saw my boyfriends mom using herbel essance on her dog one day bc she said it smelled better than the dog shampoo and i remember reading that a lot of that stuff isnt good for your dogs skin.


OMG! i'd never use that on my dogs! it's soo full of alcohol..i'm sure that babies skin was dried out..heh..na, never anything that's not safe enough for a baby...


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Hirihat said:


> we use a mix recommended by my old vet....3 parts mane & tail, 1 part sulfodene and 2 parts water....it helps with several things; kills fleas, moisturizes, removes dander/dirt/pollen, helps heal skin spots from scratching or demodex....works great! We also use regular peroxide on tear stains per a vet's advice....seems many of the tear stain removers actually have a chemical that INCREASES tear production.....
> 
> I will also add that we have to bathe more often than a lot of people recommend. We have several dogs with very sensitive skin and they break out or gnaw holes in themselves if they get too dirty and I have horrible allergies so we have to work to keep down dander in our house (which is no easy feat with 7 big dogs!). About 14 days is the longest they ever go between baths. Our dogs are completely indoor dogs.


i just wanna add to this..mane & tail is also great for human hair!! it strenghtens, conditions and makes it grow like wildfire! 
also great point on the frequency of washing! but just be sure your not washing to often cuz that can lead to dry skin as well..


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

> i just wanna add to this..mane & tail is also great for human hair!! it strenghtens, conditions and makes it grow like wildfire!


I want to buy it by the boxes, then! 
LOL


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> i just wanna add to this..mane & tail is also great for human hair!! it strenghtens, conditions and makes it grow like wildfire!
> also great point on the frequency of washing! but just be sure your not washing to often cuz that can lead to dry skin as well..





Beautynut said:


> I want to buy it by the boxes, then!
> LOL


check your local southern states or tractor supply...they usually have the big bottles pretty cheap (I use the mane & tail and have for years!) and same with the sulfodene. If I buy a small bottle of sulfodene at petco it's $10 but I can get 3 times the amount for the same $10 at the feed stores......mane & tail is also approved for use in babies of the human variety and actually has been recommended by pediatricians to help with cradle cap when johnson's doesn't help......

mane & tail conditioner can also be used as a leave in on humans or animals so during the summer I will usually dilute some and rub it into the dogs and let it dry to help add extra moisture (I leave it in everyday for me! LOL)


----------

